# Skate Banana Vs Park Pickle



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im thinking about buying a park pickle or skate banana.
Has anyone ridden one, or both of them?

What are the differences between the two and which do you think is the better of the 2?

I know the pickle has the side cut, any other differences?

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

they are identical boards except for the sidecut on the pickle. they have the same construction, etc. i have heard only awesome things about the pickle (we got a few late release into our shop last year and they were all gone within a week). i haven't gotten a chance to ride one yet, but i ride a banana and the ideas behind the pickle sidecut is legit.

it's got the deeper heelside sidecut to make initiating heelside turns and the like easier and more stable.

in terms of which one is better...i think its just whether or not you want to give the retro sidecut a try. other than that they are both meant for the same thing and will have many of the same advantages/disadvantages. last season they only released the pickle in a 56, so that may be a bit limiting, not sure if they are going to expand the size run for the upcoming season

pete saari did a long interview about the tech behind it bla bla i can't find it right now but ill post it when i do!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

If the sidecut is the only difference then i might go the pickle,
Seems everyone has a banana now, cant go too wrong, right?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't ridden a Pickle yet either but really want to. I thought the Pickle was a little stiffer then the SB no?? I read a review of it somewhere... Might have been Shayboarder.. I am going to demo one this season for sure!!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I haven't ridden a Pickle yet either but really want to. I thought the Pickle was a little stiffer then the SB no?? I read a review of it somewhere... Might have been Shayboarder.. I am going to demo one this season for sure!!


I heard the same thing about the stiffness.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I ride with someone that bought a pickle at the end of last season... I'm not sure if he even got to ride it... he should let me get it because I hit the park way more than him!!! Lol, he's on this forum, so he'll probably be seeing this... hope so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I ride with someone that bought a pickle at the end of last season... I'm not sure if he even got to ride it... he should let me get it because I hit the park way more than him!!! Lol, he's on this forum, so he'll probably be seeing this... hope so.


Nope, Travis didn't get to ride the Pickle last year. He can't wait to try it out this year though.

I also heard that the Pickle was stiffer than the Banana...:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

wake88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im thinking about buying a park pickle or skate banana.
> Has anyone ridden one, or both of them?
> ...


Yea i was looking for a good flexy park board and a good powder board anyone know anything? Also i want to know what boots and bindings go good with the sb and the park pickle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

ride crush maybe? i ride last years dfc model. just got it recently infact. its reverse camber its pretty soft but still really nice and poppy. i love it


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i just had a thread about this exact same topic. 

the consensus was generally this: the skate banana and the pickle are more or less the same board, except for the sidecut. the pickle is a little stiffer as well. if you plan to spend about 90% of your time in the park, go for the banana. if you plan to spend a lot of time in the park, but also want a board that can handle higher speeds and jumps better than the banana, get the pickle. 

i just bought the pickle in 153, so yes, it does come in more sizes this season. i got it at sport chalet for $489 and there was also a 150 and 156.


----------

